# Should everything EMO be burned?



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Im sorry, but I cant stand this sh*t.

Im a compassionate guy, not exactly a macho man, but this new culture way pisses even me off. Ive been through some tough times, but these rich pricks think they are condemmed to a life of misery and sorrow becuase they broke up with some girl 6 years ago. Ya, that sucks, but dont write a song and/or journal entry about it every couple of days.

Oh, and the f*cking hairstyle HAS to go.

Dashboard Confessionals is not a real band.

What do you think?


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I am thoroughly anti-"wahh my parents hate me, i only like 'unpopular music' churned out by 100 bands all sounding the same"

I cannot help but want to end this craze...


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

what the hell is emo?


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Basically:

I'm not down with the emo style, where it's like, "Hi, I'm a total f*cking p*ssy."
-Josh Homme
Queens of the Stoneage

Rock on!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Please burn Green Day!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> what the hell is emo?
> [snapback]1194817[/snapback]​





















Man, I hate EMO...Dutch, I dont think youd like EMO lol.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

an emo kid, is an emotional kid and they hang out in huge groups here downtown all wearing black and crap. there usualy really skinny p*ssy kids.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Fido said:


> Please burn Green Day!
> [snapback]1194826[/snapback]​


Green Day isnt Emo!

Now the Used...thats some Emo sh*t right there.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

so they're like an evolved form of sensitive goth?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> so they're like an evolved form of sensitive goth?
> [snapback]1194837[/snapback]​


Basically, but they have also taken over most of the prep boy population.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> so they're like an evolved form of sensitive goth?
> [snapback]1194837[/snapback]​


far as i cant tell its like sissy goths or something


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

f*ck emo.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

emo. "why doesn't anyone understand me?". oh, we understand you all too well. it's called a lame identity crisis consistent with no personality and a major shortage of hugging during adolesence.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

I knew Dutch would join our side!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> emo. "why doesn't anyone understand me?". oh, we understand you all too well. it's called a lame identity crisis consistent with no personality and a major shortage of hugging during adolesence.
> [snapback]1194855[/snapback]​


Yup you got it!!

Buncha whiney pussys listening to whiney ass no talent music.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

PUNK IS DEAD, EMO'S NEXT!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

long live the king


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=emo

On the left side, go to Sounds. The first guy, hes the reason I hate Emo. Listn to him!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i wouldnt consider myself emo, but i like the music genre.

I, for one, like dashboard. Are you saying he isnt a band, just because he is only one person?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

scrubbs said:


> i wouldnt consider myself emo, but i like the music genre.
> 
> I, for one, like dashboard. Are you saying he isnt a band, just because he is only one person?
> [snapback]1195303[/snapback]​


Im saying that they play bad music


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

http://www.dobi.nu/emo/

All youll ever need to know about emo ^...









Freakin' smile and live life to its fullest. No use in wasting your life sulking it away. Pretty pathetic/pointless.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> http://www.dobi.nu/emo/
> 
> All youll ever need to know about emo ^...
> 
> ...


Woot!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldnt consider myself emo, but i like the music genre.
> ...


Ok, well that is truly subjective now, isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

scrubbs said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > scrubbs said:
> ...


When you take 10 songs, and count how many different words are used, and its less than 100, than no, it isnt subjective, its true.

Every song is something about being dark, and having "problems", hating ex girlfriends and being sensitive and different.

"Im goin to cry in a dark corner nwith my journal, and write about my girlfriend who dumped me because I wear pink shirts"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

here is a buddy of mine....

we always tease him of wearing makeup... the thing is... HE DOES...

totally GAY!! chix dig it tho... dont ask me...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> here is a buddy of mine....
> 
> we always tease him of wearing makeup... the thing is... HE DOES...
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

am i understanding the only dude here that likes it is french? hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dashboard Confessionals is not a real band.
> 
> [snapback]1194811[/snapback]​


Dashboard Confessional really isn't a band. It's only the lead singer guitar player guy. Just like Nine inch nails. But in no way am I comparing NIN to shittyemo music.

I hate emo, but to each his own. Right now I have to listen to fake gangsta rap, might as well listen to whiny little bitches.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Dutches comment "F**K EMO" was fricken hilarious. But ummmm yeah, all this bubblegum cry cry rock is gonna die soon, I can feel it.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

all music (with some exceptions) is emotional,emotion is the driving force behind music so TECHNICALLY all music is emo. "emo" music isn't actually any more emotional, it's just a misleading label for subpar musicians making generic recycled bleeding heart songs.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

damn, u learn something new everyday huh.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Any see the relation?

Emo is music, unfortunately. The used is not emo. I can't stand chemical rommance crap. If you want good music that can be considered emo, check out saves the day. Talks about killing people in happy music. Funniest stuff ever when people hear the music and think its happy, then hear the lyrics and its about slitting peoples throats and drinking their blood.

The last time that I saw you, August of '99,
I should've had my hammer and a few rusty spikes
to nail you on a wall and use bottles to catch your blood
and display you for the neighbors so they know your time had come.
And I'd drink your blood and feel it dripping down my throat
as it heads for my heart.
And as your body sags and the stench rises in vain,
the people on the street are collecting in dismay.
Before your eyes your head lifts towards the sky
and that's the last thing they'll remember of you.
And I'd drink your blood and feel it dripping down my throat
as it heads for my heart.
You've become a ghost.
You're floating somewhere in between
the waking world and a landscape of dreams.
Well it's nothing but dying.
You've got a grenade stuck in your teeth and you're pulling at the pin.
You're an illusion, just a shadow flickering underneath the sun.
And I'd drink your blood and feel it dripping down my throat
as it heads for my heart.

Some more lyrics..
If I flooded out your house, do you think you'd make it out,
or would you burn up before the water filled your lungs?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

if i looked like that guy in the 1st picture above,i'd have to kick my own ass every morning before leaving the house


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

EMO = modern goth

EMO = im gay for the cure..

i kind of thing some emo chicks are hot in a youve been a naughty girl kind of way, but i hate labret peircings and plugs so it wouldnt last long


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

It's horrible, even the preppy kids are into this crap! I couldn't believe it. I left mainstream highschool to graduate at an alternative school (where the pissed off kids who skip and don't get along with other kids go. ALC = Azzholes Last Chance) because I was never into "trends". Give me some pantera, metallica, or underground hip hop and I'm good. Now I look at all these high school kids and it makes me sick. The preppy kids wearing pink collared shirts and watching "Laguna Beach" and "TRL" have conformed themselves to Emo. I don't understand how anyone can like such p*ssy music, the dudes in those songs sound like they'd enjoy going to prison and getting their salad tossed just for something else to complain about. Now Emo is completely trend-ready for every kid in school as there are "Emo Rocked Out Kids" and "Emo Prep Kids".

All of these whiney ass kids make me want to jump into a large vat of battery acid.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Emo I believe is actual like "Emotive" or somethng, but they changed it to Emtional because kids were cryin and sh*t.

All music does stem from emotion, but this is just repetitive whining. No power in it at all.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddamn Sissy Boys.
I blame the parents for not beating there asses enough :nod:

EVERY Kid needs a FEW good Ass Whoopinss a WEEK!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> here is a buddy of mine....
> 
> we always tease him of wearing makeup... the thing is... HE DOES...
> 
> ...


He must spend more time in the bathroom "putting on his face" and styling his hair than I do.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Alot of my friends are emo but without the crying all the time. Nice people, just crap music and wierd hairstyles.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

this emo sh*t is way out of control. even thoguh if you get to know some of these people they are pretty kool. I have 2 emo frindes that are really cool but they dont think like normal emo people they just dress it because they like the music.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > here is a buddy of mine....
> ...


And it shows :nod:

Just playin, never seen you before


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> if i looked like that guy in the 1st picture above,i'd have to kick my own ass every morning before leaving the house
> [snapback]1195535[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

f*ck u haters...dashboard is the best rock band ever


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > here is a buddy of mine....
> ...


Would you hook up though? Is this guy cute to you? I know that he gets alot of hoz...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

http://spaces.msn.com/members/drob/

Emo crusade week, bitches!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Please burn Green Day!
> ...


Green Day's new stuff isnt Emo? They fuckin sold out as soon they they wrote american Idiot. And how isnt Green Day Emo? Have you ever taken a look at them? Or their new gay music videos? I'm not much of a fan of emo... but The Used > Green Days new stuff


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i f*cking hate emo and emo kids. i want to bury them in a large ditch and commit emo genocide.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


i'm sorry, but green day sold out long before that.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

ohh man emo's would get their asses kicked at my school. Everyone ignores goths/punks. I don't think we have any emo's yet. Call'm EmU's they hate it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

hyphen said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


They even admit to it!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dookie was good


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Dookie was good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ewwww, you like dookie


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Some of those emo guys look like chicks with their stylish hair and clothes

Sends chills down my spine...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

http://www.filecabi.net/v/file/1118219367/wmv


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

let me put my vodka down....

green day dookie ruled...

emo is not punk...
punk is NOT f*cking DEAD
punk busts down the door and fuks your grandma in the ass and screams about it....get it right....pennywise.bad religion,ect.will burn your f*cking house down.and make a half pipe out of the 2x4's left of it!

stinky britches!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

go to hell with superman
and die like a champion ya hey!

i used to listen to that before a race. 
mX baybee


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Why is everything different labeled? Becuase someone is different than most people they must downgrade them? I dont understand what people have come to? I think everyone is retarded for even making fun of guys who wear makeup and dress like girls. Cause obviously they are gay. But must they be labeled? Cant they just be called homosexuals? And then put in a barn and burned to the ground. Everything in this world is labeled. People just arent people anymore.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> am i understanding the only dude here that likes it is french? hahahahahahahaha!
> [snapback]1195481[/snapback]​


i'm not french, im just living in france for 3 months.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Any see the relation?
> 
> Emo is music, unfortunately. The used is not emo. I can't stand chemical rommance crap. If you want good music that can be considered emo, check out saves the day. Talks about killing people in happy music. Funniest stuff ever when people hear the music and think its happy, then hear the lyrics and its about slitting peoples throats and drinking their blood.
> 
> ...


i love saves the day.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


I Like Greenday you Pair of Lesbians


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Slim said:


> Why is everything different labeled? Becuase someone is different than most people they must downgrade them? I dont understand what people have come to? I think everyone is retarded for even making fun of guys who wear makeup and dress like girls. Cause obviously they are gay. But must they be labeled? Cant they just be called homosexuals? And then put in a barn and burned to the ground. Everything in this world is labeled. People just arent people anymore.
> [snapback]1196405[/snapback]​


Thy label THEMSELVES as EMO man.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

It's art man. There is no right and wrong in art. Good music touches deep emotion. For me, old rock and blues touches deep emotion. For other people, it is punk or emo. Try a little I'm OK, your OK.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

things touch me... i dont know what they are


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

muskielover1 said:


> things touch me... i dont know what they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably Johndeere's Penguin







It touched me one drunken Night


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes. http://emosong.ytmnd.com/ - All you need to know! Best emo song ever, rofl.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Yes. http://emosong.ytmnd.com/ - All you need to know! Best emo song ever, rofl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Goddamn EMSO nee d to be eeat wihta bekt, ttwikk trsnsirn hiose kittle astards

f****t ass klesins drags


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> huntx7 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. http://emosong.ytmnd.com/ - All you need to know! Best emo song ever, rofl.
> ...


Nice coherency... drinking are we?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > huntx7 said:
> ...












I tihnk its Slovenian?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> huntx7 said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


hah, my best guess was German :rasp:


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Daaddy! Daddy wasn't there! To change my underwear! I guess he doesnt care....


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

haha, my friend wanted to become emo for some reason and I told him dude don't they're ****.....and later he found out they try to kill themselves and are **** so he didn't join...and I made up the *** thing but I guess it right..


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> haha, my friend wanted to become emo for some reason and I told him dude don't they're ****.....and later he found out they try to kill themselves and are **** so he didn't join...and I made up the *** thing but I guess it right..
> [snapback]1196759[/snapback]​


Rest assured, they are ****...


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> f*ck u haters...dashboard is the best rock band ever
> [snapback]1196016[/snapback]​


K is offically the P fury Emo kid.
all his moaning about college and how his life sucks..



muskielover1 said:


> let me put my vodka down....
> 
> green day dookie ruled...
> 
> ...


i disagree, Dookie was the end and death of punk.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> "Im goin to cry in a dark corner nwith my journal, and write about my girlfriend who dumped me because I wear pink shirts"
> [snapback]1195340[/snapback]​


HEY!







I wear pink shirts to impress the women, so far I've had no complaints.









I do have a question, if emus are considered new age goth, what the hell was a school goth?

Think about it, if both goths and emos are always bitching about life, sulking about how sh*t never works out for them and usually always dressing down in drab dark UNATTENTIVE colors then are they not the same form?

On a different note....Todays american youths are a bunch of whiny little bitches. You kids have everything handed down to you, everything served to you on a platinum platter and yet you STILL bitch about how you don't have it all. You kids do seriously take everything for granted, you don't even cherish the little things in life anymore, its always "gimme, gimme, gimme!" I truly do feel sorry for the future of america. Americas youth has seriously gone from proud to sorry. However, I still love my country, I just hate the little bitches that inhabit it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> i disagree, Dookie was the end and death of punk.
> [snapback]1196768[/snapback]​


hahahha. you must not know anything about punk.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> HEY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are practically identical. the only difference is style of music and overall dress. goths are a bit darker. wearing black lipstick and eyeshadow, lots of leather, fishnets, spikes, etc. emo kids are a...pretty-boy version. i guess you could say they're pop-goth. essentially, in regards to mindset they are the same. the only real difference is choice of over all style and music.



> On a different note....Todays american youths are a bunch of whiny little bitches. You kids have everything handed down to you, everything served to you on a platinum platter and yet you STILL bitch about how you don't have it all. You kids do seriously take everything for granted, you don't even cherish the little things in life anymore, its always "gimme, gimme, gimme!" I truly do feel sorry for the future of america. Americas youth has seriously gone from proud to sorry. However, I still love my country, I just hate the little bitches that inhabit it.
> [snapback]1197037[/snapback]​


very true. but that's what happens when you live in a relatively wealthy nations. haves and havenots. the haves will always bitch abou what they don't have and the havenots will complain about not having anything. whereas, in a country of poverty, you'll tend to see less bitching and more appreciation for what they have and take less things for granted.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> very true. but that's what happens when you live in a relatively wealthy nations. haves and havenots. the haves will always bitch abou what they don't have and the havenots will complain about not having anything. whereas, in a country of poverty, you'll tend to see less bitching and more appreciation for what they have and take less things for granted.
> [snapback]1197057[/snapback]​


I still love you hyphen :laugh:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > very true. but that's what happens when you live in a relatively wealthy nations. haves and havenots. the haves will always bitch abou what they don't have and the havenots will complain about not having anything. whereas, in a country of poverty, you'll tend to see less bitching and more appreciation for what they have and take less things for granted.
> ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

btw: hows the soldier's life treatin you?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ahhh i remember when offspring was punk.thats when they reeealy kicked ass.15 years ago


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > "Im goin to cry in a dark corner nwith my journal, and write about my girlfriend who dumped me because I wear pink shirts"
> ...


^***^


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

^Bad Form^

And He's right. A vast majority of today's American Youth is nothing but a bunch of whiney bitches.

Go work a Blue-Collar job, become a man, you will appreciate all you have, and hate those with everything except what they want.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> ^Bad Form^
> 
> And He's right. A vast majority of today's American Youth is nothing but a bunch of whiney bitches.
> 
> ...


:nod:

you find a new respect for america's working class when you put yourself into their shoes. i found that respect when i was doing community service @ caltrans. it may have only been 200 hours, but that 200 hours killed me and anyone that can do what they do for a living gets my respect.

btw, fish_pimp, aren't you like 12? i think you'd need to show some respect to a guy that's fighting for your country, who's practically twice your age. i'd like to see you call a marine a *** to his face.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> ^Bad Form^
> 
> And He's right. A vast majority of today's American Youth is nothing but a bunch of whiney bitches.
> 
> ...












Majority of today's youth don't even have a job. My first job was throwing sh*t (literally) and other landscaping products on back of trucks, it was enough to buy for my needs at the time. Which is why everytime someone makes fun of youth working at McDonalds or any other job it really pisses me off. At least they work. Most youth simply have to well and bitching is one symptom.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

hyphen said:


> SirOneEighty said:
> 
> 
> > ^Bad Form^
> ...


You know what....I dont care if u DID fight for this country. I"m sure u just sat at a barracks and did nothing...Probably a janitor or something. I don't care. Oh and do you ahve trouble reading? Try hooked on phonics because obviously my profile says 14.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > SirOneEighty said:
> ...


i need hooked on phonics? i think your reading comprehension is a bit low. perhaps you should reread my post then consider responding. you obviously have no idea what you're talking. 14 or 12, it makes no difference. you're still a prepubescent twit that needs to learn a little something about the world before you go off calling people ****.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

*"....screamin infidelities taking its blah!!!!"*


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

> Think about it, if both goths and emos are always bitching about life, sulking about how sh*t never works out for them and usually always dressing down in drab dark UNATTENTIVE colors then are they not the same form?


Let me break this down; Goths usually copy gimmicks from vampire movies and other people they've seen on music videos or at the latest trip to the local cd store (see "Cheapo"). Goths tend to be a bit more laid back, try to show NO emotion, all pretend to like spiders and ugly, overweight actors because it's what evreyone else fears and/or despises. Their biggest goal is to be different and fall deeper into a fake wave of depression. While having the unfortunate luck of being forced to talk/tolerate/deal with them, they often act like a$$holes to you regardless of how nice you are to them. Sarcasm explodes out of every sentence they have and they either work at gas stations or are unemployed.

Emo, on the other hand, are usually people that range from ages 15-24 (Goths are usually a bit older than Emo people, at least "real" goths). Emo are fake punk fans who get punk mixed up with emo (whiny p*ssy music with the same repetitive sound/vocals) and find everything on MTV to be trendy, while at the same time saying they only like indy (independant) bands and hate mainstream. Emo can be broken down into two different styles; preppy emo and fake-punk emo. Preppy emo is shockingly sweeping the nation (including my old high school). The same guys who wore pink american eagle shirts with the collar flipped up are now engineering their hair to be messy while wearing chick jeans and a pair of pumas or dr. Martens.

Rest assured, they have differences. The biggest similarity, however, is how much hatred everyone has towards these annoying wastes of air and human life.

On a sidenote, I would like to state my aversion towards the HORRIBLE excuse for a band, "Fall Out Boy". My girlfriend listened to this crap shortly before I pushed her out of my car doing 80 on the freeway. Their lame ass joke for instrumentals accompanies THEE WORST VOCALS ever heard, even for "emo". This guy is ugly as hell and not a word can be made out of what he is trying to sing. I hope everyone who enjoys emo catches the most vicious STD known to man, is forced to gulp in the severely diseased waters that currently flood New Orleans, is attacked by an angry family of gorillas, has their face bitten off by some killer P's, and then has a broken broom stick (very jagged) rammed up their a$$. Oh, that goes for Goths too,









I feel better now.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

hyphen said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


ok...I messed u up with danny...Big f*cking deal....I dont care who's fought for the us....if you weren't in anything like WWI WWII and the civil war you probably didnt do too much to help...We didn't need ya...Btw I"m sure my reading comprehension is higher than yours







.

"prepubescent twit", what? That sounds queer....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> SirOneEighty said:
> 
> 
> > ^Bad Form^
> ...










AS Drew would say or his lesbian lover, CK, QFT!



hyphen said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...










Tell him again Cho, he didnt read it. Tell him again man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


Dp you have a problem with me?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > SirOneEighty said:
> ...


***
View attachment 76740


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

THAT is the kid talking all this smack?..........

.......
...........
...............










You need to show a little bit more respect man, you're not even old enough to apply for a job or get a drivers' permit but you're going to disrespect someone who's defending all the freedom that you enjoy having.

"prepubescent twit" - Nothing sounds "queere" about that. As a matter of fact, it sounds precise and painfully accurate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> THAT is the kid talking all this smack?..........
> 
> .......
> ...........
> ...


I wouldnt be talking dude....Ever looked in the mirroR, you're the definition of ugly.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

:nod: Right on, dude. I noticed you live in Minnesota, that's funny because I do too and if you'd like to meet me somewhere with your prissy little attitude and say something like that to me, I'd be more than happy to slap that ugly ass haircut off your head and give your braces a good work out. I promise, I'll have you home by 7 because I know tomorrow is a school day and I wouldn't want your mommy to be mad at me.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> :nod: Right on, dude. I noticed you live in Minnesota, that's funny because I do too and if you'd like to meet me somewhere with your prissy little attitude and say something like that to me, I'd be more than happy to slap that ugly ass haircut off your head and give your braces a good work out.
> [snapback]1197503[/snapback]​


bring it bitch.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

> bring it bitch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

GAY

Also see are u a guy or a girl?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont think you guys are very mature telling a minor that you are going to kick his ass... actually, that may not be legal either...

BACK ON TOPIC ABOUT GAY EMO PEOPLE...


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I know I have no place to try to influence a moderator in this particular matter, but I do have to ask a simple question:

Why has 6Fish_Pimp6 been allowed to insult, jeer, and use obviously offensive language and terminology towards people who have been on this board a lot longer, and have been quite a bit more helpful to others?

The fact that he is insulting Prodigal Marine should at least be enough for a temporary ban. He can have his own opinion all he wants, but he should not be allowed to disrespect the men and women I hold in such high regard, as I know most of us here do.

I can't help but as least ask for an explanation if not a ban for this big-headed child.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

perma-ban would be better, he's too numb to learn anything from a temp-ban.

we should run this bitch like sparta and throw him off a cliff.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


If you don't know what a prepubescent twit is, your reading comprehension is not higher than his.

Learn some respect dude, you're giving all 12 and 14 year olds a bad name.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Alright just a few things.

1. YES EMO is rediculos. Everytime I see an EMO person I want to hit them, hard. All they do is whine about how bad their life is, even though most of them are rich. I can't stand it and I wish all of them were dead. And what pisses me off even more is that now I am seeing girls that were once smoking hot become EMO. I just cant stand it. They now wear their hair in such a way that they hide their face, and it just makes no sense. It seems like 90% of kids these days are being diagnosed with depression. Or well, at least they try. Really they just take stuff too seriously, only a select few of them really have it. And to people who have or have had depression, I mean no disrespect whatsoever. I understand it is a disease and can become uncontrolable. And one other thing, for all you people who "Cut" please stop. Its the most rediculos thing ever. It just shows how much of an attention whore you really are. None of those people really are as bad as they say they are, their just afraid to say their sad and it's rediculos. So stop. NOW.

2. Sironeeighty - Right on, I only read the forth page so anyone else who has shown the same views, right on to you too.

3. 6Fish_Pimp6 Please leave, now. You disrespect our country and the people defending it, you should not be allowed in this country. I would like to see you and your little EMO friends go live in a harsh, third world, country. You would be beggin our soldiers to take you out of there in a heartbeat. The sad part is too that I'm only 2 years older than you and you act like a little kid. I guess since people above your age threatening to kick your ass is illegal because you a minor, my being 16 makes me a minor too, giving me the right to show you a lesson. However, I'm not that immature. So please leave this thread, Forum, and Country. And do us all a favor and take all your "EMO" friends with you too.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> GAY
> 
> Also see are u a guy or a girl?
> [snapback]1197519[/snapback]​










whats wrong its a rabit


----------



## MAKAVELI (Oct 3, 2003)

mrspikes your crazy huh p*ssy all you **** talkin all this sh*t about emo give it a break. im sure your all still stuck in the 80's with your metallica and ac dc garbage THE USED are takin over


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

SirOneEighty said:


> I know I have no place to try to influence a moderator in this particular matter, but I do have to ask a simple question:
> 
> Why has 6Fish_Pimp6 been allowed to insult, jeer, and use obviously offensive language and terminology towards people who have been on this board a lot longer, and have been quite a bit more helpful to others?
> 
> ...


I have a right to my own opinion. ALso what I don't understand is I can be threatened to get my ass kicked and it's illegal to say/do this but if I respond I should be banned? I really don't understand why I should be punished when I"m saying the exact same thing as they are but I have less posts? That maes NO sense....Also, I don't have any emo/goth/punk friends and I don't care if you don't like me and want me banned. It probably isn't up to you it's up to the admins and if the admins will ban people because they're newbs(newer) that is rediculous.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

chill everybodyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

-emo is gay
-fish pimp should be slapped for disrespecting a US marine

that settles it


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

MAKAVELI said:


> mrspikes your crazy huh p*ssy all you **** talkin all this sh*t about emo give it a break. im sure your all still stuck in the 80's with your metallica and ac dc garbage THE USED are takin over
> [snapback]1197775[/snapback]​


Actually, I dont even like metallica. I like Our Lady Peace, Coldplay, Aerosmith...seems like a pretty broad range to me?

Give it up. Emo is all about image. You can live however you want, just dont expect respect from the rest of us.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

MAKAVELI said:


> mrspikes your crazy huh p*ssy all you **** talkin all this sh*t about emo give it a break. im sure your all still stuck in the 80's with your metallica and ac dc garbage THE USED are takin over
> [snapback]1197775[/snapback]​


























please spare all of us, and don't talk. Ever again. Did you not see that I said I am only 16??? Do the math, I was born in 1989. So how am I stuck in the 80's? I don't remember a thing about them. And BTW, THE USED is not taking over. I have never even heard their music. They are NOT very popular at all. And 6Fish_Pimp6 please stop your whining. It's annoying. Your trying to pull the "posts" card on everyone. Please stop, if this gets to the Admins they will probably establish hate crimes for anyone with a high number of posts making fun of and/or harrasing anyone of a smaller post count.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> I have a right to my own opinion. ALso what I don't understand is I can be threatened to get my ass kicked and it's illegal to say/do this but if I respond I should be banned? I really don't understand why I should be punished when I"m saying the exact same thing as they are but I have less posts? That maes NO sense....Also, I don't have any emo/goth/punk friends and I don't care if you don't like me and want me banned. It probably isn't up to you it's up to the admins and if the admins will ban people because they're newbs(newer) that is rediculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you may have the right to your own opinion, but with your attitude it isn't going to mean much to anyone that's anyone. your lack of respect for the military (who, whether you like it or not, IS defending your country) makes me sick. without the military the u.s.a wouldn't be the u.s.a., it'd probably be another state of china. so, shut the f*ck up with your "if it wasn't WWII or WWI then it ain't sh*t" jabber.

and honestly, you need someone to kick your ass. you're a little 14 year old pretty boy running around talking big on a forum. i hope seeingredagain DOES turn you into a pretzel. you probably have never broken a sweat on a job in your life, seeing as how you're not even old enough to get a driver's permit. go mow some lawns and think twice about what you wrote. obviously, your reading comprehension isn't as high, or higher, than mine.









as for emo, again...it sucks.

punk rock, bitches.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

> I have a right to my own opinion. ALso what I don't understand is I can be threatened to get my ass kicked and it's illegal to say/do this but if I respond I should be banned? I really don't understand why I should be punished when I"m saying the exact same thing as they are but I have less posts? That maes NO sense....Also, I don't have any emo/goth/punk friends and I don't care if you don't like me and want me banned. It probably isn't up to you it's up to the admins and if the admins will ban people because they're newbs(newer) that is rediculous.


First off, that would not qualify as "illegal". I do have a couple counts of terroristic threats from back in the day on my record so I'm fully aware of what is what. Check out my wording.



> *if you'd like* to meet me somewhere with your prissy little attitude and say something like that to me, I'd be more than happy to slap that ugly ass haircut off your head and give your braces a good work out.


There was no threat made, it was more of an offer. Anyways, I apologize to everyone I seem to have pissed off for that comment. I'm washing my hands of this because I'd rather have the privelage of being able to visit these forums and discuss what I'm here for, Piranhas. Everyone have fun settling this, you can find me on the "P Discussion Forums", lol, later.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > SirOneEighty said:
> ...


Don't be hating cause you can't get in on this hot loving.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

emo fuktard.B B B-


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

MAKAVELI said:


> mrspikes your crazy huh p*ssy all you **** talkin all this sh*t about emo give it a break. im sure your all still stuck in the 80's with your metallica and ac dc garbage THE USED are takin over
> [snapback]1197775[/snapback]​


Interesting. I am actually fairly anti-80s. Music and the like, not that I have anything against the era, I just am not down with it. I know a lot of people who are into the emo stuff. I would say half of my friends are either tattoo artists or professional body-modification artists. I see people from all walks of life come in and out of the doors to their shops.

I have to say, the people that are self-proclaimed "Emo" are always annoying. Not in personality necessarily, since I have met some cool emo kids, but they're often so hardcore into this depressing, dark, feel-bad for no reason funk that I just can't hang around them.

Punk is still where it's at. I wouldn't call myself hardcore punk, but I certainly hang with some serious punks. It always just a light-hearted, we are all going to go have a good time God Dammit type of attitude. Punk hasn't, and will never, die. New bands show up everyday that blow away the mainstream cookie-cutter bullshit that I have to listen to when my CD player is broken.

I am going to turn on some old-school RHCP, maybe some Pixies, and forget all about Emo music and lifestyle because, contrary to their belief, I am HAPPY to be alive today, and I am goin to enjoy it (whether or not my parents 'understand me').


----------



## MAKAVELI (Oct 3, 2003)

i just like the USED not the emo look and i hate all that 80's metal bullshit well i like Guns n roses but thats it


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> I have a right to my own opinion. ALso what I don't understand is I can be threatened to get my ass kicked and it's illegal to say/do this but if I respond I should be banned? I really don't understand why I should be punished when I"m saying the exact same thing as they are but I have less posts? That maes NO sense....Also, I don't have any emo/goth/punk friends and I don't care if you don't like me and want me banned. It probably isn't up to you it's up to the admins and if the admins will ban people because they're newbs(newer) that is rediculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look here *KID*, Im not going to argue with you or belittle you or insult you ESPECIALLY on the internet,because quite frankly its quite childish, something you apparently still are. You're right, you are entitled to your opinion, as I am entitled to mine, no harm no foul. My opinion is that I've seen these "emo-kids" waste away their lives by bitching and whining, not enabling themselves to do so much more, which really disgusts me. Back when I was 14, I went to work with my dad every weekend and no my father didnt work in an office or janitorial service, he worked as a carptenter, remodeling houses. He worked his ass off to support me and I did everything I could to "lighten" his load. Anyways, you can think that I sat in my barracks playing with my PS2 and f*cking around with a thumb up my ass, but I've seen blood, I've seen the confusion and I've seen myself scared shitless before, but theres no doubt in my mind that I wouldn't take a bullet for your little ass or any other man or woman in this country OR my Marines to my left and right. On top of this, I don't care if you disrespect me or not, I dont live for the glory of being a Marine, but just a fare warning, when you DO disrespect a Marine to his face and not over the internet, don't be surprised if you get slapped silly upside the head...Try understanding that.

As for your whole WWI and WWII comment, you're right without those men and women YOU wouldn't have the right to say what you said. You'd probably be dead or burned alive OR gassed.

To SEEINGRED, thanks....Now I know the difference, the kids still piss me off with their "no future/gloom future" attitude.

To the rest of the board, no need to ban the kid, he's young and didn't no better. Let him go with a warning, by my request of course.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

MAKAVELI said:


> mrspikes your crazy huh p*ssy all you **** talkin all this sh*t about emo give it a break. im sure your all still stuck in the 80's with your metallica and ac dc garbage THE USED are takin over
> [snapback]1197775[/snapback]​


lol ur a *** kid emo sucks and its gay and the used are taking over ya f*cking right. buddy start watching much music and see how many videos there are that were made by the used....none. They dont play any only hat one vid with that kid. Anyways emo is gay.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

and ppl cmon leave the kid the f*ck alone. Let him say wat he wants to say. Let karma kick back and do wat it does best. And can we all gte back to the f8cking subject on how emo is gay. No more bashing no more stupid bs,







peace

emo ppl are so gay


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

My dad was in the navy, but no one f*cking cares because he didnt do sh*t and you didnt do sh*t so stop acting like you've f*cking saved america cuz u havent did sh*t. ALso I would protect my country if it was needed but we are never in any wars that mean anything.....The last couple were a rediculous waste of lives and money. The war on terrorism is worth it but the whole saddam thing was rediculous. I also hate that you thin you're all that becaue u were in the army you didn't do sh*t but train and waste ur life for the years you were in, you should have saved some money up gone to college and got a good paying job.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> My dad was in the navy, but no one f*cking cares because he didnt do sh*t and you didnt do sh*t so stop acting like you've f*cking saved america cuz u havent did sh*t. ALso I would protect my country if it was needed but we are never in any wars that mean anything.....The last couple were a rediculous waste of lives and money. The war on terrorism is worth it but the whole saddam thing was rediculous. I also hate that you thin you're all that becaue u were in the army you didn't do sh*t but train and waste ur life for the years you were in, you should have saved some money up gone to college and got a good paying job.
> [snapback]1198149[/snapback]​


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > My dad was in the navy, but no one f*cking cares because he didnt do sh*t and you didnt do sh*t so stop acting like you've f*cking saved america cuz u havent did sh*t. ALso I would protect my country if it was needed but we are never in any wars that mean anything.....The last couple were a rediculous waste of lives and money. The war on terrorism is worth it but the whole saddam thing was rediculous. I also hate that you thin you're all that becaue u were in the army you didn't do sh*t but train and waste ur life for the years you were in, you should have saved some money up gone to college and got a good paying job.
> ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> My dad was in the navy, but no one f*cking cares because he didnt do sh*t and you didnt do sh*t so stop acting like you've f*cking saved america cuz u havent did sh*t. ALso I would protect my country if it was needed but we are never in any wars that mean anything.....The last couple were a rediculous waste of lives and money. The war on terrorism is worth it but the whole saddam thing was rediculous. I also hate that you thin you're all that becaue u were in the army you didn't do sh*t but train and waste ur life for the years you were in, you should have saved some money up gone to college and got a good paying job.
> [snapback]1198149[/snapback]​










Crazy Ass Kid. You'll understand as you get older man...YOu'll understand


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Everybody now "B-A-N......BAN!!"

*Happy Faces too*


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


***


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> My dad was in the navy, but no one f*cking cares because he didnt do sh*t and you didnt do sh*t so stop acting like you've f*cking saved america cuz u havent did sh*t. ALso I would protect my country if it was needed but we are never in any wars that mean anything.....The last couple were a rediculous waste of lives and money. The war on terrorism is worth it but the whole saddam thing was rediculous. I also hate that you thin you're all that becaue u were in the army you didn't do sh*t but train and waste ur life for the years you were in, you should have saved some money up gone to college and got a good paying job.
> [snapback]1198149[/snapback]​


Emo


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


No one talks to henry79 like that!

"Cmon mates, this lad is dissin' our bretheren!"

*picks up tire iron, funnels JackD into Gordeez's mouth*


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

User said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > My dad was in the navy, but no one f*cking cares because he didnt do sh*t and you didnt do sh*t so stop acting like you've f*cking saved america cuz u havent did sh*t. ALso I would protect my country if it was needed but we are never in any wars that mean anything.....The last couple were a rediculous waste of lives and money. The war on terrorism is worth it but the whole saddam thing was rediculous. I also hate that you thin you're all that becaue u were in the army you didn't do sh*t but train and waste ur life for the years you were in, you should have saved some money up gone to college and got a good paying job.
> ...


i knew that kid was emo


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I don't know if 6Fish_Pimp6 actually realizes that this is not a fight he has any prayer in winning.

6Fish_Pimp6 if I was you, I would head for the HILLZ!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

no one talk to pimp fish like that fuk all of yasss




















































seriously everybody stfu including me


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

rocker said:


> no one talk to pimp fish like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We dont need a lock, just kick the fighters out.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rocker said:


> no one talk to pimp fish like that fuk all of yasss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im guessing your his emo friend right


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> 1. *Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect.* I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...


i skimmed this trash and ^ to me that gives grounds for this thread to be closed.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > no one talk to pimp fish like that
> ...


 i disagree we need a lock if we were to kick the fighters out we would all be. Everyone has said at least one thing so it owuldnt be fare just to kick one person off.

Plz dont kick anyone off


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> > 1. *Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect.* I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...
> 
> 
> i skimmed this trash and ^ to me that gives grounds for this thread to be closed.
> [snapback]1198197[/snapback]​


 6Fish_Pimp6 was the one that started all this sh*t


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > no one talk to pimp fish like that fuk all of yasss
> ...


ya im his friend so wat and no im not no stupid emo sh*t thats sits in the corner all day thinking i hate life blah blha blah fuk yal emos


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm closing this dogshit of a thread.


----------

